# Bought 2 calf huts off of craigslist for $90 each!!! Score!



## ksj0225 (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm so excited, we just picked up today two polydome calf huts about an hour and a half from home for $90 each.  I feel like I hit the lottery!  Figured my BYH peeps would understand!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Catahoula (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## DonnaBelle (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow!!  That's the bargain of the year!!  Good for you!! 

WELL DONE.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Bridgemoof (Aug 16, 2012)

That's great! My DH is an avid Craigslist watcher and gets good stuff all the time. That was a great score!


----------

